# New Home Wanted For Dillon 3 Year Old Patterdale/Whippet Cross



## janiejones (Jan 24, 2011)

Were looking for a new home for Dillon who is a 3 year old patterdale/whippet cross. We took him in last September from a work colleague who could no longer keep him as we were looking for a companion for our 8 year old lab. Weve found him a bit harder to cope with than we expected, mostly because hes a terrier and therefore very different our laid back, will do anything for food lab! However, due to a sudden and unexpected change in our personal circumstances, we now need to find him a new home.
Hes a medium, knee high size, rough coated little fella. Hes neutered, up to date with all his vaccinations and we know his history from birth as before us he was with one family.
On the plus side, Dillon is a very affectionate little dog who is an absolute angel in the house. He has no problems with children or babies, or visitors to the house of any age. Hes never had any accidents in the house, will eat any food, sleeps uninterrupted through the night from day 1, gets on brilliantly with our lab and other dogs in the house, and doesnt bother our ancient old cat although he does chase the younger one but only when she runs away from him. That said, hes probably better off in a house without cats or small furries. He loves his walks, especially running through the woods and chasing balls in a field. He always comes back on recall (but please see below) on walks. He loves cuddling on the sofa and has a great party trick of howling along when you tell him you love him or sing to him. Hes a real little character and very loveable.
On the minus side, he has a bad habit of chasing cars and bikes when off the lead (which is when he doesnt come back unless you yell your head off at him!). For some reason he sees the wheels as either a threat or something to be chased without realising the full implications of what hes doing! This means we usually drive him to our local woods where we all have a relaxing walk, but its much harder work walking him through streets or on cycle paths etc. When we first got him, he used to do the same to men he didnt know (apparently he was kicked by a postman at some point in his life) so we talked to our vet and a dog whisperer friend who both said they believed hes not an aggressive dog, rather hes submissive and his barking and snarling and chasing bikes and cars (and sometimes joggers) is his defence reaction. Since weve had him, hes calmed down a lot and doesnt chase people any more although if hes over excited e.g. at the beginning of a walk, hell run up to people barking but chicken out half way there and come back. I understand that the above is typical terrier behaviour and I think with a bit a training, he could get over this. Lastly, since weve had him hes had 3 seizures. Weve had him checked out by our vet who found nothing wrong with him (physical exam, blood tests etc) but it is possible he has epilepsy. Apparently he had no fits before we had him and he hasnt had one for about 3 months now. After hes had a fit, hes a bit dazed for a couple of hours but otherwise they dont seem to have any ill effects.
Dillons ideal new home would be with someone who is used to terriers and has the ability to give him lots of exercise or lives somewhere with land or space for him to run about unsupervised. Hes at his happiest when snuffling about in the woods or chasing rabbits in fields and he needs quite a lot of stimulation, although he is left for 3 part days per week in our house where he just sleeps quite happily with our other dog. Hes a sweet little dog whos already had 2 homes and for that reason we wont give him away to anything other than the right home. If you think you can offer him this, please get in touch. Im happy to answer any question you have and/or meet up with him or have a trial run.
Thanks for reading this,
Jane


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

awww my ideal dog, I love terriers and pointy ones.

Unfortunately I'm not in a position to take on another dog. Best of luck finding him a home


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi sorry to hear of your situation, maybe you could try contacting a terrier rescue to see if they could help you find a home for Dillon.


----------



## janiejones (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you both for your good wishes.

Ideally I don't really want to see him go. Fingers crossed we can find the right place for him soon.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Where abouts are you - may help find him a home if people know - he is a sweet looking dog by the way


----------



## janiejones (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your message.

We live near York but would be prepared to travel to re home Dillon if it's the right place for him.

Regards,
Jane


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

what a pity your to far from us he sounds just what we are looking for lovely looking dog


----------



## janiejones (Jan 24, 2011)

Where are you? We'd be happy to travel a reasonable distance to rehome him if it's the right place. 

Call me on 07970835051 if you'd prefer to talk in person.

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## hayleyt28 (May 28, 2011)

Hi are you still looking ? I live thatcham berkshire, is that to far?

Regards


----------



## janiejones (Jan 24, 2011)

We haven't found a home yet but to be honest, I'd be reluctant to travel that far with him, the main reason being that I'd be happy for his new owners to have him for a trial and if it doesn't work out for you, it's a bit far to travel twice.

That said, it's not impossible. Could I get back to you if we haven't had any success more locally?

Thanks very much for your interest, 
Jane


----------



## hayleyt28 (May 28, 2011)

Of course thats fine .

If you dont have any luck we could always do you bring him so you can also do home check etc and if after trial it didnt work i could bring him back.

Im new to this site and not sure if you can private message anyone but if i can and you would like to know about me and my situation then please let me know.

Good luck with the rehoming, must be an awful situation to be in

Hayley.


----------



## janiejones (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Hayley,

Thanks for your reply and your suggestions. We'll certainly bear you in mind if we can't re home him more locally.

I'm not sure if we can private message either but you can contact me on 07970 835051 if you want to discuss Dillon any further.

All the best,
Jane


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

were in hertfordshire so probbably to far from your last message but if you have trouble finding him some where closer let me no and maybe we could sort something out


----------



## janiejones (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. We'd like to try and rehome him more locally but will bear all offers in mind.

All the best,
Jane


----------

